# Kubike oder Kania



## Nica78 (26. April 2015)

Hallo,

mein Sohn ist gut 4,5 und fährt im Moment noch das Hot Rock Specialized 16. Nun merke ich aber immer häufiger, das die kleinen Laufräder irgendwie nix mehr sind. Er kommt nicht mehr gut mit.
Gefallen würde mir das Kania 20small oder das Kubike 20er. Beide würden zum 5. Geburtstag gut passen. Die Frage ist eben nur welches? Im Moment neige ich ehr zum Kubike.

Was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Y_G (26. April 2015)

beides gute Bikes und Du machst sicher mit keinem einen Fehler, ich persönlich finde das Kubike netter. Allerdings hauptsächlich da mir der Knick im Rahmen bei Kania nicht so recht gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nica78 (26. April 2015)

Ich dachte mir, der Knick wäre gerade nicht schlecht, wenn das Kind über dem Rahmen steht. Außerdem glaube ich, dass es etwas kleiner ist. Bei Kania wäre Schrittlänge 48cm beim Kubike 50.


----------



## Y_G (26. April 2015)

sinnvoll schon, aber ich finde es hässlich


----------



## Nica78 (26. April 2015)

Ja, ich finds auch nicht so toll. Außerdem scheinen mir die Teile beim Kubike etwas besser zu sein. Pedale und Schaltung z. B.


----------



## trifi70 (26. April 2015)

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, eins der Räder Probe fahren zu lassen: machs und nimms, wenns passt. Falls die Schrittlänge knapp ist, nimm das Kania. Der Knick hat ja genau den Grund, auch für kleinere Kinder schon ein Fahren zu ermöglichen. Ein Schaltwerk kann man im Zweifel gegen ein besseres aus der Bastelkiste tauschen, daran würde ich die Entscheidung nicht fest machen. Dann eher den Junior nach Farbwünschen o.ä. befragen.


----------



## KIV (26. April 2015)

Wir haben ein Kaniabike und sind sehr zufrieden. Die Serien-Komponenten sind leicht und hochwertig. Der Knick im Rahmen ist aus dem o.g. Grund sinnvoll.


----------



## Ann (27. April 2015)

ich würde auch zum kubike tendieren, gefällt mir wesentlich besser bzw. schaut einfach besser aus


----------



## Nica78 (27. April 2015)

Habe jetzt einen Händler in der Nähe gefunden. Morgen schaue ich mir das Kania mal an.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2015)

gerades oder gebogenes Rohr ist eben auch viel Geschmackssache.
Mir gefaellt das gebogene besser, sieht fuer mich moderner aus.

Gewicht ist fast gleich, je nachdem ob Kania small oder Large zum Kubike Basic (bei der KuBikes Custom Variante ist wohl wahrscheinlich das leichtest moegliche angegeben?).
Der Preis beim Kubike Custom ist auch fast gleich zum Kania. Hier gibt es natuerlich erstmal den Vorteil der groesseren Auswahl, wobei man ohne Aufpreis "nur" zwischen 3 verschiedenen Reifen und verschieden abgestuften Kassetten waehlen kann.
Telefonisch kann man mit Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes(.eu) aber auch viel Regeln, was die Ausstattung und Farbe angeht.

Der Vorteil beim Kania Twenty ist die Wahlmoeglichkeit zwischen 2 Rahmengroessen. Ob man versucht zu warten, bis der Pilot auf das Large passt, oder lieber frueher von 16 Zoll zum Small wechselt, muss man sich dann selbst ueberlegen. Je nachdem wie lange das Kind noch mit 16 Zoll klar kommt oder welche Wachstumskurve man erwartet. 

Das Schaltwerk vom Kubike kenne ich nicht, kann es deswegen nicht mit dem Altus vom Kania vergleichen. Werden sich wohl auch nicht viel tun, ab ca. 25 Euro SLX oder besser schadet wahrscheinlich beiden nicht. Am (2013er) Twenty meiner Tochter montierte ich ein XTR invers (gebraucht 30 Euro), was die Schaltbarkeit erheblich verbesserte.

Bei beiden wuerde ich die Plastikpedale gegen was anderes tauschen. Ansonsten scheinen sie ziemlich gleichwertig zu sein. Kaniabikes hat auf jeden Fall nix schlechtes verbaut, Kubike habe ich noch nicht in echt gesehen.

Meine Tochter hat jetzt mittlerweile das zweite Kaniabike (Twenty Modell2013, dann Twentyfour large), und wir sind absolut zufrieden damit.

Wenn moeglich, beide Probefahren und dann entscheiden (lassen). Verkehrt machst du auf keinen Fall was.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2015)

Kaniabikes, Kubikes und Pepperbikes sind fuer mich eigentlich das Mass aller Dinge von 20 Zoll bis 24 Zoll. Wobei die beiden ersteren meiner Meinung nach absolut vergleichbar sind, das Pepper ist etwas guenstiger, dafuer etwas (nicht viel) schwerer.
Mit keinem der 3 macht man was verkehrt, alle vom deutschen Hersteller (wem das wichtig ist).

Von Orbea finde ich das 24er Orbea MX Team auch noch ganz gut, was Preisleistung angeht. Vor allem das Design gefaellt mir gut. Frogbikes stehen in punkto Preisleistung ebenfalls noch gut da.
Woombikes haben mit Sicherheit auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Alle haben natuerlich ein recht hohes Preisniveau, was aber durch den Gegenwert gerechtfertigt wird. Wer guenstiger kauft, muss leider Abstriche machen bei Qualitaet und vor allem beim Gewicht.

Teurer sehe ich persoenlich nicht ein, mir fehlt da auch der tatsaechliche Mehrwert.
Islabikes (bestimmt auch nicht schlecht) gefallen mir vom Design und manchen Details nicht, und ich mag auch nicht deren Marketingstrategie. Mal exportieren sie nach DE und dann wieder nicht. Fuer die Gebrauchtverkaeufer ist das natuerlich ein Riesenvorteil, es haelt die Preise oben.

Allerdings sollte man auch den Geschmack der kleinen nicht vergessen. Der teuerste und geilste Leichtbauhobel (ob von der Stange oder Pappi getuned) nuetzt nix, wenn dem Kind der 50 Euro Sperrmuellklopper besser gefaellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running (6. Mai 2015)

Nica78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gefallen würde mir das Kania 20small oder das Kubike 20er. Beide würden zum 5. Geburtstag gut passen. Die Frage ist eben nur welches? Im Moment neige ich ehr zum Kubike.
> Was würdet ihr nehmen?



Wir haben uns bei Kugelblitz in Freiburg folgende Räder angesehen:
Kania 20 large und small
Kubike 20
Frog 52 und 55
Orbea 20

Die kleinen Rahmen sind sofort raus gefallen, da unsere Tochter auf dem Kania large und dem Kubike sehr gut gesessen hat.
Das Kania large und das Kubike waren sich sehr ähnlich.

Das Orbea war etwas kürzer, aufrechter im Sitzen ... hat meine Tochter nicht so gefallen
Das Frog 55 war irgendwie dann etwas zu groß.

Somit standen wir for der Wahl Kania large oder Kubike ... bei uns ist es am Ende das Kubike geworden ... auch weil es etwas günstiger war.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Mai 2015)

Ist natuerlich der Idealfall, dass man soviele gute Raeder angucken und Probe sitzen kann. Solche Shops gibt es leider viel zu selten.
Bei den meisten muss man schon froh sein, wenn man zwischen 2 gaengigen Marken waehlen kann.


----------



## Nica78 (9. Mai 2015)

Es ist jetzt das Kania 20 small gewurden. Passte vom Rahmen sehr gut und wir konnten es zur Probe fahren. Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden, die Schaltung ist okay, aber werde ich sicher mal austauschen. Die Pedale taugen nichts. Viel zu rutschig.


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2015)

Nica78 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt das Kania 20 small gewurden. Passte vom Rahmen sehr gut und wir konnten es zur Probe fahren. Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden, die Schaltung ist okay, aber werde ich sicher mal austauschen. Die Pedale taugen nichts. Viel zu rutschig.


Du hast das Logo und den Namen fehlinterpretiert, das Rad braucht keinen Fressnapf...


----------



## Nica78 (9. Mai 2015)

Oh nein! Ich dachte, es würde bei guter Ernährung langsam mitwachsen mit dem Kind. Hilfe! Dann war das ja ein Fehlkauf!


----------



## jeffl (26. Mai 2015)

Kubikes gibt es jetzt übrigens auch bei Radsport Jachertz in Düsseldorf-Unterbach… Aktuell haben sie dort zumindest schon einmal ein 16" mit der SRAM Automatix stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raedchenfahrer (29. September 2015)

Hallo,
das Beinn 20" meines Sohnes ist fällig für die Ablösung auf etwas größeres.
Ich favorisiere in 24" entweder ein Kania, Kubike, evtl. auch ein Hot Pepper.
Hat jemand mit Kubike Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?
Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Antworten.


----------



## EDA (27. September 2017)

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen dem Pyro 20 small oder dem karge ultralight. Meine Tochter ist 116 groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 49cm. Was meint ihr geht das Large? Ich hätte das Rad gerne mit 10-Fach Schaltung und Scheibenbremsen. Und das gibt es beim Small nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (28. September 2017)

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile des 'kleiner-Rahmen-große-Räder-Konzepts' gegenüber den genannten Sonderwünschen. Bei uns hat sogar noch auf dem 24er die Übersetzung 34 zu 12-34 (fast) alles mitgemacht und Scheibenbremsen wurden auch nicht vermisst, bzw unfreiwillige 'Stoppies' sind durchaus vorgekommen.

Hängt natürlich alles vom Einsatzzweck ab, aber das niedrigere Gewicht der 'einfacheren' Komponenten wäre neben dem Preis noch ein zusätzliches Argument.


----------



## EDA (28. September 2017)

Die Ausstattung mit den einfacheren Komponenten ist 600g schwerer. Das mit unfreiwilligen Stoppies ist ein Punkt, der mir Sorge macht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linipupini (28. September 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Das mit unfreiwilligen Stoppies ist ein Punkt, der mir Sorge macht


Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, es ist bei guter Einstellung der Bremsen mit beiden Systemen ein Front wheelie möglich!
von daher würde ich zur v-Brake raten, einfacher, günstiger usw.


----------



## KIV (28. September 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung mit den einfacheren Komponenten ist 600g schwerer. Das mit unfreiwilligen Stoppies ist ein Punkt, der mir Sorge macht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



9-fach mit Vbrakes ist doch nicht schwerer als 11-fach mit Scheibe..?!
Falls doch, frag Herrn Fischer nach leichteren Komponenten. Dann ist erstere Variante sicher deutlich leichter zu bauen.

Mit den 'Stoppies' wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass auch Vbrakes eine sehr gute Bremswirkung habe, wenn sie ordentlich eingestellt sind.
Es gab keine echten Probleme. Eher Spaß daran, mal das Hinterrad steigen zu lassen...


----------



## EDA (28. September 2017)

Ich denke bei Pyro habe ich Herrn Fischer gesprochen. Er empfahl schon die Disc-Variante mit 10-Fach. Weniger Handkräfte... mehr Bandbreite. Gut, das  Rad kostet in der Version 700 Euro mehr. Aber dass es dann auch leichter ist leuchtet mir ein. Denn auch die Lauftäder sind in der Disc-Version leichter.


----------



## Linipupini (28. September 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Gut, das Rad kostet in der Version 700 Euro mehr. Aber dass es dann auch leichter ist leuchtet mir ein. Denn auch die Lauftäder sind in der Disc-Version leichter.


700€ mehr! Hut ab, dafür kann man ne Menge leichte Teile kaufen! Du meinst wohl das kostet 700€
6,95kg mit V-Brake zu 6,7kg mit disc und 10-fach!!
10-fach und Scheibe für normalen Betrieb und 20" völlig überzogen, aber wer ko der ko. Meine pers. Meinung.


----------



## EDA (28. September 2017)

http://pyrobikes.de/TWENTY-ULTRALIGHT-green-disc-10-fach
Ich meine schon ca. 700 mehr. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EDA (29. September 2017)

Final habe ich heute das Pyro 20 Zoll ultralight mit Disc und 8-Fach bestellt. Meine Tochter ist auf Anhieb auf der Probefahrt gut zurecht gekommen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (15. Oktober 2017)

Das Bike ist nun da. Macht einen feinen Eindruck. Exaktes Gewicht 7,2 Kilo inkl. Pedale 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (15. Oktober 2017)

Bin gespannt auf ein Foto in Aktion, oder zumindest auf ebener Fläche. So hängend täuscht die Perspektive ja doch ganz schön.

Aber die Farbe und natürlich der Gesamtaufbau ist schon echt der Knaller. Die Ausfallenden finde ich mega-geil. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei dem kleinen Rahmen die Bremsaufnahme zwischen die Streben passt...


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2017)

ein feines teil, allerdings auch zu einem sehr stolzen preis...
der fahrerin jedenfalls viel spass damit.


----------



## EDA (25. Oktober 2017)

Nun im Einsatz. Die Kleine kommt echt gut zurecht und ist erstaunlich flott unterwegs damit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

